# How illegal is this?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahaahaha...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

If what you describe is 100% true, then yes. But... this is the internet, and Masscops to boot; so your thread and post are most likely going to go down in flames.



> Alas, poor Yorik! I knew him


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home


We usually don't take "unregistered" users seriously.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like a good bust to me but what do I know ROFLMAO


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Snipe, just re-register and come back already.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Let it be known! I call shenanigans!

If this were true, common sense would tell you that you would contact another agency.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> Let it be known! I call shenanigans!


Not a fucking chance this is real. Right?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Eagle13 said:


> Let it be known! I call shenanigans!
> 
> If this were true, common sense would tell you that you would contact another agency.


Common sense doesn't get 3 police officers in your house to begin with...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

WaterPistola said:


> Common sense doesn't get 3 police officers in your house to begin with...


True, but this person knows that. There was probably a reason, the guy probably felt justified in fighting with them and learned a lesson. I am sure they didn't pick his house randomly to visit.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow,_ had a response all thought up, but never mind I will not waste my key strokes.

_


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Unregistered said:


> So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home


That sucks. I hate when that happens.


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

View attachment 2273
View attachment 2274
.....not much more to say really


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey(Unregistered) AKA ****** Bulger....You got caught, stop complaining already!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home


So what part of Burma do you live in? Oh wait, you're living in the U.S. That was just CMPSA. They usually bum blast you before they trash your apartment


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

They beat ya up and didnt have the courtesy to arrest ya?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

*What he said:*So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home

*What he meant: *So I had 3 gay men enter my ass (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten off. I went to my local PD to complain and was laughed at. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape gay sex with boys in my own home


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> i was tackled to ground and beaten


I absolutly love it. Thanks for the laugh beanbag...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces saying it was illegal to video tape in my own home


You caused all this cupcake. When you tell the Fraternal Order Of Police over the phone to put you down for a $ 25.00 donation you'd goddam better send it out when the envelope comes. You learned a valuable lesson about honesty and integrity.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what coast are you on?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Kermit the Frog and Fozzie Bear broke into my house.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> We usually don't take "unregistered" users seriously.


Not as if I'd take that post seriously even if he/she did register.

---------- Post added at 01:14 ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 ----------



USMCMP5811 said:


> I hope for your sake, they weren't recommended by Fra444 and Delta784........


Delta's lovely city is known for all those wonderful Fuckie Suckie Massage parlores where you can get a great "me love you long time" happy endings. Then again, we have some in my jurisdiction as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Delta's lovely city is known for all those wonderful Fuckie Suckie Massage parlores where you can get a great "me love you long time" happy endings. Then again, we have some in my jurisdiction as well


They're all north of my Mason-Dixon Line (Furnace Brook Parkway), so I don't have to deal with them, thankfully.

A couple of years ago, I was with my wife & kids at the Friendly's in Wollaston Center (north of FBP) when the Asian waitress asked (with a heavy accent) if we wanted a Happy Ending............Dessert. Everyone was wondering why I had Diet Coke flying out of my nose.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

ROTFFLMFAO

That one is beyond me. can you please explain.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh OK. That is a good one. Still laughing.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rotflmaobsssf


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

NWTF is BSSSF


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

It mighta felt like 3 cops beatin' your ass but it was just me! That's just our way of welcoming new fish to Worcester....

BTW, WTF was that sound you made? Sounded like a cross between a baby seal being clubbed and a cat beaten on a tree....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Deuce said:


> It mighta felt like 3 cops beatin' your ass but it was just me! That's just our way of welcoming new fish to Worcester....
> 
> BTW, WTF was that sound you made? Sounded like a cross between a baby seal being clubbed and a cat beaten on a tree....


Hahahaha, ......I got tears from laughing so hard. Fuckin love it!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Did the officers have their hats on? I'm pretty sure that if their hats fall off during the beat down; then, you can make a complaint. But if their hats stayed on; then, you have nothing. Look it up, there's probably case law.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home


Are you a flagger or a state rep who took away their Quinn Bill?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> So I had 3 police men enter my house no warrant (force entry) and take a "look around" when i asked them to leave i was tackled to ground and beaten in my own home, they left and I went to my local PD to complain or get badge numbers and was threatened with my life. What can I do? I had it on video but cop smashed my camera into pieces sayin it was illegal to video tape in my own home


Were these real policemen or just people dressed as cops you owe drug money to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Were these real policemen or just people dressed as cops you owe drug money to?


Obie has solved the thread. Promoted to Detective.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

5-0 said:


> Obie has solved the thread.


What's new? ;-)


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Since the case is solved, let me get my

"IN"


----------

